# Newsham Park Hosital



## kehumff (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

Did a photo shoot at Newsham Park Hospital on Saturday.
Its a derelict orphanage, reason i am pre posting is a lot of the shots has a nude model on them.
Not sure of the etiquette , so wanted to sound you out prior to posting.
They are tasteful arty shots (well i would like to think so) so there you have it, if you would like to see them ill post a full report this week. If its taboo then ill just post the building pics.

Thank you for reading. 

Kehumff


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 24, 2014)

Generally a couple of model shots would be OK - but this isn't a photography forum, so the crux of the post should be the derelict building


----------



## holywood (Mar 24, 2014)

kehumff said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Did a photo shoot at Newsham Park Hospital on Saturday.
> Its a derelict orphanage, reason i am pre posting is a lot of the shots has a nude model on them.
> ...



Did you get to photograph any of the other buildings in the grounds at the back of the hospital. I went around heritage week & they only let us in part of the hospital. There are 3 or 4 other buildings in the back.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 24, 2014)

Get them all up i say


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 24, 2014)

I think it is imperative we see the full set


----------



## krela (Mar 24, 2014)

Buildings only please kehumff. There's plenty of other websites dirty old men can go to perv over.


----------

